
Unified GAN for Image-to-Image translation - nnx
https://github.com/yunjey/StarGAN
======
oh_sigh
Is it possible to download a pre-trained model?

~~~
rememberlenny
Yes. There are many pre-trained model. You can then use transfer learning to
build on a pre-trained model to benefit from the existing computational
effort.

~~~
rahimnathwani
Where are the pre-trained models?

------
bambax
In the examples, the source images are very very uniform (Caucasian, young,
healthy).

Does this work with other images? Can it age photos of people who are already
over 50 for example? Or non-whites? Or children? Etc.

~~~
amelius
I wish researchers showed a random mix of results, not just their best results
...

~~~
IshKebab
Some do - they show failure modes.

------
luckystarr
I think this (or something like this) can be used as a way to transmit a video
chat on a very low bandwidth (think tens of bytes/second) level.

~~~
rahimnathwani
You're talking about an animated avatar that just happens to be of an actual
person? And only in 2D?

~~~
luckystarr
For a start, yes. A proof of pricinple would be nice. Would probably look very
shitty, but would use very little bandwidth.

I read about a fictional system like this in "A fire upon the deep" by Vernor
Vinge a long time ago but never thought it would be feasible. There a scene of
an entire room of people interacting was being deconstructed/reconstructed for
a video chat using low bandwidth.

------
ClassyJacket
Cool as hell. Is this flexible enough that it could realistically be applied
to generic selfies and not just these very uniform photos?

Make this into an app and you could have the next Prisma!

~~~
cycrutchfield
You mean FaceApp?

------
bitL
This is fantastic! Great work! Thanks for sharing!

------
Cyberdog
Well, this is horrifying. Thank you. Now everyone that has one photo of me to
match against now has several of them.

~~~
candiodari
The article doesn't point this out, but in GANs, the parameters actually move
on a continuous range. In other words, they don't just have several of your
pictures, they've got all sorts of movies :

A movie where your face starts out "neutral" and becomes angry. A movie where
you start out angry, go to surprised and end happy. And so on.

Excellent progress, I must say.

~~~
visarga
> they've got all sorts of movies

Here it is: one glorious hour of walk through the latent space of faces. You
can "feel" the geometry of the latent space and its meanderings.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lE9tV9vm0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=36lE9tV9vm0)

Generated with Progressive GAN in high resolution. The quality is mind
blowing, highest ever attained in any GAN. Author: NVIDIA

------
randoman
This is so awesome, thank you. Can't wait to play around with it

------
awake
racial bias in computer vision strikes again!

